# Powder coated alloys



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm just on with getting a set of alloys powder coated & I get them back on Friday,,they are going to be gloss black,,what's the best way to get a shine on them before I coat them with C5 to keep them looking shiny.?
I've got these for polishing between the spokes
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Polishin...REE-Wax-app-/253582246502?hash=item3b0aae0266

Andy


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

shy-talk said:


> I'm just on with getting a set of alloys powder coated & I get them back on Friday,,they are going to be gloss black,,what's the best way to get a shine on them before I coat them with C5 to keep them looking shiny.?
> 
> Andy


Would have thought they'd have come back shiny from being powder coated, you could just use a polish on them to buff them up more if required / wanted.

What colour car you putting them back on ?


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

These are the wheels,but they will be all black








They are going on this car/4x4









Andy.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tavner2 (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi used ultimate compound and menzerna on newly powder coated gloss black wheels, coating does come off as not a normal painting process, becareful as it isn't the same sort of gloss as paint but you won't see it, some say you can't polish it, you can! Gloss black is ocd nightmare though lol


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

tavner2 said:


> Hi used ultimate compound and menzerna on newly powder coated gloss black wheels, coating does come off as not a normal painting process, becareful as it isn't the same sort of gloss as paint but you won't see it, some say you can't polish it, you can! Gloss black is ocd nightmare though lol


So would I be better off just using a pw then apply C5.?

Andy.


----------



## tavner2 (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi don't be scared to polish them but you will see paint on your cloth. If never put sealant on my wheels but I don't do many miles.


----------



## tavner2 (Mar 30, 2014)

One thing i will add is powder coating scratches easier than gloss black gloss normal paint i have both... Hence I've had to correct mine


----------



## dannygdesigns (Mar 16, 2015)

As Andy said above, if they have been powder coated gloss black they should be very shiny to begin with I’d just apply the C5 straight on. Had my AMG wheels done in gloss black today too going to C5 tomorrow. Nice looking RRS black on black is definitely the best IMO.


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

I get the wheels back today,,I think I’ll just use some pw to clean them then apply C5.

Andy.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Excellent. Don’t forget, once done and fitted - pop a picture up


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

Andyblue said:


> Excellent. Don't forget, once done and fitted - pop a picture up


Pics as requested before & after

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I had my wheels stripped and powder coated black, but I also had a crystal lacquer powder coated finish to them on top of the black.

Makes them very durable.
Been on the car about 6 months now throughout the winter and still look new.

I haven't even got round to putting any sealant on them, but I've got a bottle of C5 on the garage shelf ready, which will be going on soon now the weathers getting a bit better


----------



## dannygdesigns (Mar 16, 2015)

Looks great mate


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

James_R said:


> I had my wheels stripped and powder coated black, but I also had a crystal lacquer powder coated finish to them on top of the black.


Never heard of this before but sounds interesting,did the same company who powder coated them do it or someone else.Obviously it's too late to get mine done now but might be worth bearing in mind next time I have some done.

Andy


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

shy-talk said:


> Never heard of this before but sounds interesting,did the same company who powder coated them do it or someone else.Obviously it's too late to get mine done now but might be worth bearing in mind next time I have some done.
> 
> Andy


Yep, same company.
Classic Coatings at Grantham in Lincolnshire

Worked out £340 to remove wheels/tyres/blast wash/strip/refurb/coat and lacquer, refit wheels, balance and re-fit to car.


----------

